# New Track - what a difference!



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

I was told that the Bachmann starter set track wouldn't last. I was never told that it would be junk from the start! I'm not sure why they include that track, it's gotta turn some people off of g-scale and trains from the start. 

I bought the big top starter set for my boys, and started to run it inside until I get the garden ready to take it. Even on my flat brick floors the track was always coming apart, the train would slow down dramatically on the far side of the track from the transformer, and, if I was lucky, the train would derail every other time around the 4 x 8 oval. 

I got some aristo track yesterday, a roughly 5 x 7 oval. After the initial setup time including screwing the tracks together, the train runs FAR more smoothly, doesn't derail, and doesn't slow down, even with the same power supply/speed control. It's like a whole different train. 

I was ready to toss the whole set, train and all. I'm glad I got some new track before scrapping it all. Now that we're getting the first inklings of snow, moving it to the garden will have to wait until spring, but I'm looking forward to getting it out there more than ever.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Glad to hear everything is working properly now


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

What brand of track do you have now?


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

Got the basic Aristo brass. Works well indoors for now, we'll see how it does outdoors in the spring. I think I'll be laying a track bed of crusher fines as soon as the spring thaw hits.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome, make sure to post some pics when you do!


----------

